
What PostgreSQL has over other open source SQL databases: Part I - thomcrowe
https://www.compose.io/articles/what-postgresql-has-over-other-open-source-sql-databases/
======
Albright
This is really great. I've been waiting for the right project to come along
with which to experiment with PostgreSQL over MySQL/MariaDB, but haven't had
that chance yet. These sorts of articles make me really excited about the
possibilities, though.

